# مناقشه حول فائده "شكمان" السياره ,,,,, تفضلوا بالمشاركه



## م المصري (20 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مناقشه بيزنطيه دارت بيني و بين بعض الزملاء حول التعديلات الجديده في احد موديلات السيارات ,,,, و منها ان مجموعه العادم اصبحت تحتوي علي علبتين ,,,,,ثم تطور الحديث عن فوائد هذه العلبه ,,,, فأراء كانت تقول انها لخفض الصوت فقط ,,,, و اراء اخري تقول انها لخفض او تنظيم درجة حرارة المحرك ,,,, و اراء كانت تقول انها مجرد مسار آمن لخروج الغازات ,,,, و اراء كانت تقول ان ما سبق جميعا يعد صحيح ,,

فهل من كلام علمي محترم يشرح لنا بالتفصيل فوائده العلبه الموجوده في مجموعة خروج العادم ,,,,

و يحذوني سؤال هام ,,,,, اين قسم هندسة السيارات في هذا المنتدي ,,,,الا يجدر ان يكون لهذا التخصص قسما بذاته ؟؟؟؟؟

و تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م المصري (20 فبراير 2007)

هاا,,,,يبدو ان ا المهتموون بالشكمان ,,,,,,, قليلون في المنتدي ,,,,,

عموما نعاود الرفع و التذكير


----------



## نايف علي (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أبو إيوي

من وجهة نظري أن الشكمان فقط لخفض الصوت فقط أما لو كانت السيارت بدون شكمان( بايب 

مباشرة من الموتور) فهو أريح لماكينة السيارة عند خروج ثاني أكسيد الكربون وبخار الماء.

وجهة نظر ومن واقع تجربة ..

في انتظار البقية..


----------



## Qal&ia (21 فبراير 2007)

الشكمان هو قناة لاخراج العادم يحتوي مخفض للصوت وذلك بسبب تمرير العادم من خلال ثقوب صغيرة جدا فتزداد سرعة العادم فيقل ضغطه و بالتالي صوته.
اما ما استحدث من ادوات في العادم فهناك مجسات senros تقوم بقياس نسبة الوقود غير المحترقة ، نسبة اول اكسيد الكربون ، و هناك ايضا وحدات داخل العادم تحتوس على جزيئات من الكربون تقوم بامتصاص القود غير المحترق لحماية الطبيعة


----------



## م المصري (22 فبراير 2007)

أشكر نايف علي رأيه الذي تطابق تماما مع رأيي في ذلك النقاش البيزنطي الذي ذكرت 

و اشكر الزميل Qal&ia علي اضافته و المعلومه المفيده 

و هل من مزيد ؟؟


----------



## a_sabeq (28 أبريل 2007)

هناك 3 أنواع من الشكمان عندنا في مصر
النوع الأول هو النوع الأصلي الذي تجده راكبًا فى السيارة، وهو محشو بمادة كربونية تشبه الجبس الأسود، أعتقد لامتصاص (أو إمتزاز) الغاز الناتج من العادم..
النوع الثاني، هو الشكمان المصنع الاستثماري ويقوم مصنعوه بحشوه بالصوف الزجاجي لإخماد ضجيج المحرك..
النوع الثالث هو العادي الرخيص، هوه هوه الاستثماري بس بدون أي حشو.. صوت العادم بيكون أعلى كتير..
في النهاية العربية بدون شكمان أفضل وأريح للمحرك بس العادم الساخن مينفعش نتركه يخرج بداخل حوض الموتور لأنه هيرفع درجة حرارة المحرك، وهيأثر على المكونات اللي راكبه حول المحرك، وهيرمي الحرارة على السائق جوه العربية، لازم قناة توجيه ترميه بعيد عن المحرك.. وبعدين لما الشكمان يسيب أو يتخرم، بيحصل خلل في ضبط كهرباء السيارة لأنها كانت مضبوطة على وضع وبعدين الوضع ده اختلف لأن أصبح مفيش شكمان يعيق خروج العادم فالزمن timing اختلف..
ده رأي شخصي بحت..


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

الشكمان الذي نحن نسميه عادم هو اساسا لخفض الصوت وتقليل تلوث البيئه اذن اذ وجد اي محرك بدون عادم لاصبح صوت هذا المحرك عالي جدا وغير محتمل
وشـــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## الجدى (28 أبريل 2007)

الشكمان يعتبر من الأجزاء المهمة في السيارة حيث أنه يقوم بطرد غازات العادم ونقلها إلي مؤخرتها إلي جانب تبريد العادم وتخفيض صوته حتى لا يسبب إزعاجا للآخرين


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

العادم يعمل علي اخراج العازات الناتجه من الاحتراق الداخلي ولذلك نجد التعديل الجديد في المديلات الجديده لتخفيض الصوت وليكون في شبه المعدوم وتخفيض التلوث الخارحي


----------



## romah (25 مايو 2007)

انبوبة العادم+علبة العادم هي لطرد الغازات الناتجه عن الاحتراق وتخفيض صوت العادم 
اما علب العادم الحديثه فهي لتخفيض صوت العادم وتقليل الغازات الكربونيه الناتجه من الاحتراق وذلك بما تحويه من حبيبات تتفاعل مع تلك الغازات لتقليل التلوث البيئي Environmental pollution


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

احب ان اضيف الى ما تقدم به زملائي حول العادم من ناحية تصميم المركبة بأن يكون موضعه بالجهة 

المقابلة لمكان سدادة ملئ الوقود تلافيا للضرر خروج شرر من العادم .

وايضا يكون قطر انبوب تفريغ العادم مناسبا لكمية نواتج الأحتراق .

البغدادي .


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (25 مايو 2007)

مشكورين علي هذه المعلومات المتميزه


----------



## ahmed shaban (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ما علاج انسداد الشكمان


----------



## د.محبس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكمان ؟؟ ما هو هل هذة الكلمة فصيحة 

قد تكون ما تسمى الصلنصة (لا اعلم اذا كانت فصيحة)خانق الصوت 
ما هي الكلمة الفصيحة هنا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 نوفمبر 2009)

أعتقد ان الاسم العربي له هو اسم وظيفي وهو : خافض الصوت او كاتم الصوت (قاموس هندسة السيارات )


----------



## سمير شربك (27 نوفمبر 2009)

حديثا في مجموعة السوق الأوروبية المشتركة 
أصبح لديهم كمالا في تصميم وتحديث المحركات واصبح عمل المحرك والبخاخات وعمل مصافي المازوت وطرمبة الهواء والزيت والسبل يقوم علة كف الكتروني عبر مجموعة حساساتموجودة على كل جزء في المحرك لذلك هم يتجهون حاليا لقصد التحديث على الاشكمان من حيث تركيب وتصميم محرك يركب على الأشكمان يمنع تماما خروج العوادم إلى الجو الخارجي حفاظا على البيئة وللإشكمان فائدة في تخفيض استهلاك الوقود وفي تخفيض سسرعة السيارة بتطبيق فرام المحرك على الأشكمان


----------



## a_sabeq (14 ديسمبر 2010)

a_sabeq قال:


> هناك 3 أنواع من الشكمان عندنا في مصر
> النوع الأول هو النوع الأصلي الذي تجده راكبًا فى السيارة، وهو محشو بمادة كربونية تشبه الجبس الأسود، أعتقد لامتصاص (أو إمتزاز) الغاز الناتج من العادم..
> النوع الثاني، هو الشكمان المصنع الاستثماري ويقوم مصنعوه بحشوه بالصوف الزجاجي لإخماد ضجيج المحرك..
> النوع الثالث هو العادي الرخيص، هوه هوه الاستثماري بس بدون أي حشو.. صوت العادم بيكون أعلى كتير..
> ...


وكمان الشكمان غير إنه بيخمد الصوت، بيبرد حرارة العادم كمان فيخرج للجو أبرد مش عارف ده مهم ولا لآ


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا الرابط به مادة عن الموضوع أضيفت لاحقا فليراجع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168163.html


----------



## HaMzAsW (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكمان مع تخفيفه للصوت فإنه يبطئ خروج الغازات مما يجعل عزم السيارة يخف في اغلب الاحيان وترتفع درجة حرارتها..,ولذلك تجد ان جميع السيارات الامريكية صوتها مرتفع لانهم خففو من قوة كاتم الصوت في العادم لانه من المعروف ان السيارات الامريكية تتميز بكبر السلندر وقوة المحرك وبذلك فهم يتجنبون كتم المحرك بتخفيف كاتم الصوت في الشكمان...اتمنى انني اكون قد افدتك بخبرتي القليلة


----------



## a_sabeq (20 ديسمبر 2010)

تطلق كلمة muffler على أي أنبوب يطرد الهواء أو العادم أو أيا ما كان زائدا عن الحاجة سواء في محرك أو مضخة أو أي منظومة ميكانيكية..
لذا فالشكمان ليس ضروريا أن تعني ترجمته باللغة العربية كاتم الصوت أو مخمد الصوت.. ولكنه في رأيي الشخصي يمكن أن تكون ترجمته الأقرب "المدخنة"..
وهو فعلا يقوم بتريد العادم، وجعله يخرج بشكل متصل وليس على شكل دفعات، ويخفض من ضغط خروجه، و"يمتز" الغازات الخارجة التي تضر البيئة، ويأخذ في الحسبان عند ضبط توقيتات الاشعال بالسيارة، لذا فإن فقده يؤدي إلى خلل في سحب السيارة..


----------

